# Electrocompaniet EC-1



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I just picked up a preamp EC1. Sounds ok, but there is a LED close to the volume knob, which never lights up. Does anybody know about the function of this LED, or an owner manual available?
Thanks,
TBA


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi TBA,

Might be best if you email EC directly for answers.
Good luck.

cheers


----------



## RichardTS (May 15, 2014)

There are two LEDs - one is next to the main power switch. The second one is next to the volume knob and indicates stand-by. The unit is normally operated with the power switch on at all times. You may not have discovered that turning the volume knob fully to the left until it clicks puts the unit in standby.


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Seems that mine is faulty.
Regards,
TBA


----------



## RichardTS (May 15, 2014)

I don't have mine set up right now but I seem to remember that the LED only comes on when you are in standby and goes off when you move past the click clockwise. 

This preamp is reminiscent of old time radios that had the on-off switch in the volume knob. It works just like that. Does the unit seem to turn off when you go all the way counterclockwise? Just trying to help you figure out what is faulty.


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

No, does not turn off from the volume knob. There's a separate on/off switch together with the related LED. I am talking about the second LED, situated close the volume knob.


----------



## RichardTS (May 15, 2014)

The second one to the left of the volume knob is the the standby indicator and is the one I am talking about. The toggle switch on the left side of the unit is main power. 

What I am trying to say is that you enter the standby mode by turning the volume knob fully counterclockwise until it clicks. Can you do this on yours?


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

The knob did not click so, I opened the lid and saw a lot of bricolage inside. I took it back and replaced with a Sugden 41 Signature. Now I am really happy. Thanks for your support.
Tba


----------

